# My 2014 UT Archery Mule Deer



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I would share some photos of the buck I took up in the "Danger Zone" as we call it. This buck was taken on opening day at 10,300' and definitely was king of the mountain in this area.





































Dad on the climb up...









Camp...




































Shot him at 15-yards!...



























Rough scores 189". 27 1/2" wide. 19" G2's.

Huge Thanks to my father, Ken Morgan for being there with me! Priceless memories for years to come.

Sean Morgan
-Archery Wilderness Athlete


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a lot of hard work paid off.
Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice buck!

You and your dad have done VERY well over the last few years Sean...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet looking buck. Looks like you hunted in some sweet country as well. Priceless memories for years to come sounds about right.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

That is awesome. An amazing deer, and I love that your Father is with you. Well done!!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice buck!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice! Enjoy these times with Dad, they go by really fast...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I admire you and your dad. You guys obviously work hard and make a lot of sacrifices to enjoy the success you do every year. Congrats!


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats on good looking buck


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

You guys get some really good bucks year after year! Question: how far on average do you hike in?


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

That is a great buck. Congrats. It looks like you and your dad will have several great memories to share over the years.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pics and well done! What an adventure to share with your dad.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> You guys get some really good bucks year after year! Question: how far on average do you hike in?


Along ways.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations -_again_- Sean!

... about a week prior to the opener, i was wondering what you had found for this years pursuit. ;-)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful buck, congratulations. It looks like you put in a lot of work and it shows. You get a great buck every year.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

C'Mere Deer


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, you guys do it year after year. Excellent work!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a stud! Cool that your Dad was there too!


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

THANKS guys! Much appreciated.

My buck was aged to be 6-years old!

This area took 3-hours to get up into. Probably the most difficult area I've ever hunted to be honest.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> THANKS guys! Much appreciated.
> 
> My buck was aged to be 6-years old!
> 
> This area took 3-hours to get up into. Probably the most difficult area I've ever hunted to be honest.


I'm just as envious of the shape you're in as I am in the size of the deer you harvest! I'm always mad at myself when I hit the hills and I'm sucking air cause I neglected to get in better shape.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !!!!
That takes a bunch of dedication.


----------

